# I'm charging too little for my birdhouse ornaments



## kent4Him (Dec 12, 2006)

Check out this ebay auction.  Who knew someone would pay that much for a wooden ornament.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270067178069&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:11


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 12, 2006)

It appears to be a charity auction and the piece was donated by metalspinner.[8D]


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 12, 2006)

That's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## jtate (Dec 12, 2006)

There's the charity aspect and then there's that fabulous little bird.  What do you recken that bird would cost?


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, of course!  You have to keep feeding that bird.
Rob[]


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 15, 2006)

Not if you have a cat.[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 15, 2006)

Or, to save money, you could just shoot the bird. []


----------



## mewell (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Or, to save money, you could just shoot the bird. []



AND you'd end up with a spent casing you could then make a pen from! [)]

Mark


----------



## bob393 (Dec 17, 2006)

WoW who would have thought.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />Check out this ebay auction.  Who knew someone would pay that much for a wooden ornament?



Kent,  that's why I just give them away to special friends.  In my mind they all worth that to the person that gets it!  Don't burst my bubble and let me think they are worth less on the real market!


----------



## RogerGarrett (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />There's the charity aspect and then there's that fabulous little bird.  What do you recken that bird would cost?



About $ .50 each.  You can get them at Hobby Lobby for $1.99 for 4 in a pack - or online for half that.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------

